# Picked up a boat, found a bad transom



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Going Monday morning to pick up my erie boat! Beyond excited! 

Here she is!

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

You best get a photo showing both hardtops in the drive...just because


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

ebijack said:


> You best get a photo showing both hardtops in the drive...just because


Oh I will 

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I will have to postpone picture till tomorrow. It has not stopped pouring. Put it this way there is 44feet of win in the driveway!

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Here ya guys go, here's the driveway!

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweet !


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

This makes 3 starcrafts between pops and I. Kinda cool. I am just excited knowing mine including cost of boat, repairs and new fishing equipment will come in under 4grand worst case.

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I just ran across this thread. Excellent job on that transom repair! 

What year is your Ranger? I have a 2003 and love it. It's like that thing is bullet proof.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Here ya guys go, here's the driveway!
> 
> Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


Thats Awesome! I love buying and hoarding hunting/fishing equipment. Can't never have too many doubles!!! 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

midwestfisherman said:


> I just ran across this thread. Excellent job on that transom repair!
> 
> What year is your Ranger? I have a 2003 and love it. It's like that thing is bullet proof.


Thank you! It is a 2004 fx4 level2 it doesn't have too much of an issue pulling these big girls!



Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## Gearhead (Jan 21, 2014)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Here ya guys go, here's the driveway!
> 
> Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


That's awesome !!


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

This thread is going to get a bit confusing over the next week. I will post pictures of the new glass install and electric trailer brake conversion on the superior boat before she finally goes to her new lake superior home. 

Will throw a few tid bits of the new erie boat in the mix as well. 

I started the erie boat up for the first time today. She sat for the last3-4 years. Little starting fluid and she came to life! Sounds great actually. Shifts perfect. Got lucky

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

WACKNSTACK, I'm sure enjoying this thread. Thanks for taking the time to share it! I've managed to do some serious damage trying to do some of the stuff you've figured out. Good job!

Paul C.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

cliftp said:


> WACKNSTACK, I'm sure enjoying this thread. Thanks for taking the time to share it! I've managed to do some serious damage trying to do some of the stuff you've figured out. Good job!
> 
> Paul C.


Hey no problem! I figured getting a little build thread for the islander would spark some ideas for anyone that has encountered the same issue. I have a sneaky feeling my erie boat will go a little smoother once I can get going. One cool thing is when both boats are 100% complete I will know the inner workings of everything. I got to learn the omc cobra set up and now I get to learn the mercruiser alpha one set up now. I am grateful for everything I am learning doing these boats!

If anyone ever has a question about anything please ask! My dad is up in the u.p looking to hustle me up a few transom jobs up there! That would make every dollar I will need to build this erie boat perfect! 

May be a new low cost charter next year....

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Glass finally came in for the hard top. Rewiring of all grounds including a grounding block is underway. I need somebody to tig some aluminum asap! Any takers?

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you have the tig ? Depending on what you want welded a 220 mig switched over for aluminum might be a much better way to go if it is the boat hull etc. A lot less heat/warpage.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

How far away is superior compared to Erie from where you live? If one is a little further you might want to use the dbl axle trailer for that.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

aroflinger said:


> How far away is superior compared to Erie from where you live? If one is a little further you might want to use the dbl axle trailer for that.


Erie is 15 mins away lol. My place on superior is 10+/- hours. Its only gotta make the trip once!

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

ebijack said:


> Do you have the tig ? Depending on what you want welded a 220 mig switched over for aluminum might be a much better way to go if it is the boat hull etc. A lot less heat/warpage.


I have the MIG set up fore steel but don't have a tig set up yet. Its for a window frame, was welded together from the factory
It was the only way to replace the sliding window 

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice! Saw one just like it heading up 31 through Muskegon today. The hard tops sure have a following.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Nice! Saw one just like it heading up 31 through Muskegon today. The hard tops sure have a following.


Looks like I'm on the hunt for #3 . Buddy is pondering one now as well. 

I get the following after being out in a storm in #1 . Hardly ever see hard tops for sale around here. Convertables for days on craigslist 

Sent via a string and soup can relayed by a smoke signal on a windy day.


----------



## fowlmouth88 (Nov 28, 2009)

How has the progress on the boats been going?


----------

